# Any other mothers due August 2014?



## makeupmama2b

I am due August 19th kinda hoping I deliver on the 24th for my birthday. Both my brothers are August 5th and August 6th and share a birthday with someone in family. 

Sprinkling healthy baby dust to all


----------



## Julia35

I am due on your Birthday!! August 24th!! I look forward to comparing notes with you along the way! :)


----------



## tryfor2

I'm due a little before you two--I've been given both August 1 and 3 as due dates. That's based on my period though and I ovulated late so I'm really due about a week later. You must have just found out. Congrats to you both!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm due August 4th which is my MIL's birthday and she's so excited! :)


----------



## ms.tjulz

August 14th for me!


----------



## makeupmama2b

Julia35 said:


> I am due on your Birthday!! August 24th!! I look forward to comparing notes with you along the way! :)

Yay! Awww congrats love!


----------



## makeupmama2b

Julia35 said:


> I am due on your Birthday!! August 24th!! I look forward to comparing notes with you along the way! :)

Lets def compare notes!


----------



## makeupmama2b

ms.tjulz said:


> August 14th for me!

Awwww yay! Leo baby


----------



## makeupmama2b

dodgercpkl said:


> I'm due August 4th which is my MIL's birthday and she's so excited! :)

Th of my brothers were born August 5th and the other one August 6th. When she was pregnant with me she tried to induce labor by drinking castor oil (blech) to have me on the 4th or the 7th but to no avail. She had to wait 20 more days.

We all need to compare notes since we are all so close to each other


----------



## dodgercpkl

My brother and I were born on the same day but 2 years apart. :) We were both 4 weeks OVERdue. lol


----------



## suzielou3

I got my bfp today, fab early Christmas pressie! I think I'm due the 26th August, soo excited.


----------



## dan-o

Yep end of august for us, all being well!


----------



## dan-o

Suzielou I think I will be due the same day!


----------



## ms.tjulz

August seems so far away! My scan seems so far away.... It's not until Jan 10th! Btw both my last pregnancies I gave birth on my due date : )


----------



## JasminRice

Hello everyone! First time Poster in this Forum and I thought I'd jump right into this topic *Lucky You*

I haven't been to a Dr yet due to Christmas being right around the corner. 
but according to the all knowing interwebs I am due on August 25th, 2014 (which is also my younger brother's birthday.) 

This will be the first child for both DH and myself. We are pretty excited and shocked at the same time! (Both of us just quietly assumed that there was something wrong with ourselves) 

Anyways, glad to be here and looking forward to reading up on all the helpful advice I can. I hear being 35 and pregnant isn't out of the norm anymore and our fingers are crossed that this is a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, my due date is Aug 27th, I wish you all an uneventful, h & h 9 months. 
My first scan is Jan 6, I hope it's not a wee bit too early to see the heartbeat. My doc insisted on jan 6 rather than Jan 10 (which is when I was going to go).


----------



## cedrickerry

Hi ..quick intro ...due 25 August, have 2 year old twins, and won't know how many I am having this time until first scan 14 Jan (day after my 40th!) Little bit scared


----------



## amjon

I'm due August 31. Hoping to have baby(s) the beginning of Aug so it's not too close to my birthday. I know I won't go past 37 weeks.


----------



## SweetPeaLoves

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Hi Ladies! I am due Aug 27th based on my last period. I think I'm closer to Aug 31st based on my ovulation date. That whole thing is just weird! How can the first day of my period be the first day of my pregnancy?

Anyway, my first appt is Jan 14th. I look forward to hearing how all of your first appts go!https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/happydance2.gif


----------



## 2have4kids

My scan got bumped up to Monday, was bleeding heavy last night. It stopped thankfully. I think everything is ok but looking forward to confirmation on monday :help:


----------



## pootle33

Hi everyone 

I'm 38 and due #2 August 25th (although could be 22nd as ov on cd11).

Have first mw appt tomorrow but since in UK first scan won't be until 12/13 weeks?!

Happy and healthy 9 months to u all

X


----------



## Oddori

Hi ladies :)
I was 40 this month & already have an 18 month old boy.
I have an estimated due date of 25th August!
Looking forward to getting to know you all :)x


----------



## Luvspnk31

Yep, due aug. 6th with #5!


----------



## pineapple91

Got my bfp on the 22nd of dec but have no idea how many dpo I was has I had all but given up on having an other baby. I am 43 and had 2 loses last year. So with alot of trepidation I am saying that I am due sometime in August. Ill know more when I get a us


----------



## mom2pne

suzielou3 said:


> I got my bfp today, fab early Christmas pressie! I think I'm due the 26th August, soo excited.

Congrats! I am hoping I get a bfp soon! I would test this morning if it wasn't for the fact I keep waking up. Lol. 



dan-o said:


> Yep end of august for us, all being well!

Congrats to you!


----------



## melinrussell

makeupmama2b said:


> I am due August 19th kinda hoping I deliver on the 24th for my birthday. Both my brothers are August 5th and August 6th and share a birthday with someone in family.
> 
> Sprinkling healthy baby dust to all

Wow! I am due on August 19th. My first day of my last period was 11/12/13. That's great!

:thumbup:


----------



## zennie

Due august 5th with number 4. Very excited. Scan at the end of the month. Wishing all the august mums the best of luck 
:)


----------



## SweetPeaLoves

So we went in for our first ultrasound on Tues which should have been 8 weeks. Unfortunately the scan showed an empty sack measuring only 6 weeks. Did a little research and this is called Blighted Ovum, or Anembryonic Pregnancy. We scheduled a second ultrasound for next Friday at which time they would give me medication to miscarry if there was still no change. I started having cramping on Thursday on and off ranging from mild to fairly severe. Today I started bleeding and believe I passed the sack.

It was, of course, devastating, however DH and I are trying to see the good. I am truly grateful that there was no baby or heartbeat. That would have made the miscarriage much more difficult for me. Also, we were able to get pregnant (this was our first) which we were concerned with at my age of 37. Also, it is fantastic to not be nauseated and actually have some energy. It is little consolation, but it is something.

Anyway, I wish you all the best of luck and hopefully I'll not be too far behind you!


----------



## tryfor2

Oh SweetPeaLoves, I am so sorry to hear that. How devastating! But you sound strong and good for you for seeing the "positive" (less negative?) in this awful experience. I agree, had there been an embryo it would be far more difficult. You'd always be wondering--at least, I think I would be. And hey, you were able to get pregnant, so yes, that is always something to celebrate. Because none of us knows if we are in fact able to until we try... And when we wait a little longer than most, there is that worry we waited too long, blah blah blah. So yes, very good news in that you know your body is capable of conceiving. I am really sorry to hear you are going through this however. Give yourself time to heal and then try again. We'll be here! Best wishes to you.


----------



## pootle33

How is everyone doing?! Can't believe that the time has passed since my first post! 2 u/s and due date is 21st August. Just started to feel little movements so must be true about feeling 2nd baby earlier!!


----------



## pineapple91

Its been a while since I posted here just checking in seeing where everone is at and how 2nd tri is going


----------

